# European Debt Crisis Map



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Something useful to understand what is going on, a link to an interactive map about the European debt crisis.

Click on a country to see net borrowing between one country and banks in another.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/int...9/Graphic-European-debt-crisis-explained.html


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Interesting.

Scary how much debt the UK has to Spain & Germany.

Switzerland is owed a fair amount.


----------

